
A Royal Hangover – The British Monarchy in a World Beyond Empire - logicx24
https://extranewsfeed.com/a-royal-hangover-f1f54b30b5d1
======
logicx24
Imperialism has had a long, black history across much of the world. Europe,
emerging as the world's new epicenter in the seventeenth century, created a
new form of commercially-driven corporate globalization that led to massive
change in the existing sociopolitical structures across Asia, Africa, and the
new world. This new order lasted until after World War II, and now, as
decolonization is several generations past, it's interesting to look back and
see the relationships former-colonial nations have with their previous
colonial masters.

A key example of this, I think, is Indian relationship with the British
Monarchy. India, as Britain's most prosperous and valuable colony, but also a
non-White one, had a mixed relationship with the British government and the
Crown during its colonial era. This crystallized during the later Victorian
era, after Sepoy Mutiny led to the establishment of the British Raj, and now,
as India enters the global stage as power in its own right, it has to grapple
with its legacy as a British colony. This article talks exactly about that
relationship: about the role the monarchy played in India, and the impact it
has left.

